# Just Me Letting Off Some Steam



## MrsSloPok (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm sure I'm not the only one posting about this, but didn't want to invade their own post with my rants 

I've been with my husband for 10 years now. He met me when I had a 10 month old ( whom he has since adopted ) but in those 10 years, we've had another child, we're both now employed and we're just busy now. Why does every relationship start off with you both getting it every chance you can?!? I remember when he'd wake me up in the middle of the night and get some, we'd be heading out the door and turn right back around and go get it on, while our girls napped we'd get it in, when they were taking a bath we'd sneak and do a quickie, driving down the road we'd mess with each other, or we'd pile up on the couch with cover over us and mess around...not to mention the dirty texts and sending pic...everything, you name it! Now, it's nothing to push it off another time. For instance, last month, we only did it twice!!

We're both still very much in love with each other, go on dates, surprise each other with gifts/cards, no complaints but that. It gets so frustrating. Yes, legitimately we're busy with work, our girls, their schooling, and everything else. Like my title says...just letting off some steam :banghead:


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

Rearrange your priorities so you get it more often.


----------



## MrsSloPok (Nov 12, 2012)

We're going to have to do something cause eventually all those other things won't be enough.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

As a dad of five kids (three mine, two step-children) I have never agreed that there isn't any time. There's time if you make time, especially for just a quickie or something. Really, you just need 30 minutes (maybe less) so tell the kids to go play in their rooms, set the PVR up to record your show (or just skip the show and catch a rerun) and go and bump uglies.

You make time for what is important. It's not that you don't have time, it's that you (and I mean both you and your husband) don't view sex as important, at least not nearly as important as you used to.


----------

